# Accor Prmiere Vacation



## klconley (Aug 25, 2008)

Does anyone have a membership in Accor?  I notice they have many in the South Pacific.  Thanks.


----------



## middleoforchid (Aug 26, 2008)

We have stayed in a lot of the Accor hotels throughout western Europe and Asia,namely the Novotels and Sofitels.Have not stayed in their vacation clubs yet...they are a reputable French company.


----------



## sage (Oct 13, 2008)

*APVC - I'm an owner.*

I have owned through APVC for the past 7 years (one of the earlier owners).
We bought into it after relatives in the US raved about their timeshares and how good they were.
It is points based and they have many properties around Australia and New Zealand. The points are also good for Accor hotels in the Pacific and Asia once a year.
The properites are always clean, modern and well equipped as many started through having apartments in hotel grounds. Most timeshares in Australia (apart from APVC & Wyndham) are a lot older and not as fancy.
The only down side is that many are away from any transport, and for us, many hours drive from Sydney. They are great for people with small kids but my kids found they were quite bored with the locations as they entered their late teens. We tend to trade more as a result but do get some awesome trades due to the trading power.


----------



## CarolF (Oct 13, 2008)

Another Accor (AVC) points owner here .  We bought just over a year ago and have stayed at a couple of properties and traded via II also.

They were called Accor Premier Vacation Club (APVC) but changed their name to Accor Vacation Club (AVC) in the last 12 months.


----------

